# Pain relief with a prolapsed disc



## lucy2831 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hello

I have a question. I have a small prolapsed disc (l5/s1 level) had a previous large disc prolapse at same level 3 years ago and had lumbar disectomy which was successful for most of the last 3 years. Have had lots of back pain and some leg/sciatic pain for last three months (dont know what started it), its now alot better as iam taking naproxen twice daily, doing physio etc. I am awaiting an epidural injection. My concern is if (and a big if) i get pregnant what would the options be with regards to pain relief as the pain is unbearable without painkillers. I so badly want to get pregnant and don't want to stop ttc, as think this is going to be a lifelong problem. I am only 28.

Any advice would be greatly recieved.

Lucy


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Lucy,

Sorry to hear you suffer from disc problems. Do you see a pain specialist for this or are you treated by GP? There are various options for chronic pain relief during pregnancy but these would usually be discussed with your prescriber as it all depends on severity of condition being treated and what has worked/been tried before, then balancing this against any potential risk to the baby. If I were you I'd let your GP/specialist know that you are planning a pregnancy in future and ask to have a discussion about what options would be available to you for treatment throughout a pregnancy (and beyond if you plan to breastfeed)

Maz x


----------



## lucy2831 (Aug 9, 2011)

Thank you. My GP is aware of my situation and have only had one appointment with the fertility specialist so I will speak to them too in a couple of weeks at our next appointment. Also have my first appointment with the pain clinic next week to discuss the epidural so can chat to them about options too. Last thing i want is to ever cause any harm to a baby due to taking meds, but managing the pain is also so important. Thats all hypothetical as I need to get pregnant first though which seems like it is never going to happen! Hey ho, keep going


----------

